# Beethoven sonata op 10. no. 1 for string quartet



## Swosh (Feb 25, 2018)

Please respond with any thoughts!! Thank you!


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

Sounds good to me, and I usually dislike taking a solo piano work and making it into a chamber or orchestral work. As I keep listening, I believe it packs more of an emotional punch than the original.


----------



## Swosh (Feb 25, 2018)

Oh I'm glad I could get you to like it! Why do you usually dislike arrangements? I understand if someone was trying to arrange Chopin or something haha, but I believe some composers like Beethoven can really work.


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

Swosh said:


> Oh I'm glad I could get you to like it! Why do you usually dislike arrangements?


My general view is that someone who wants to write music should start out with a blank sheet. It also has much to do with the abortions that some have made from Bach's music. That includes Stokowski.


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

It could sound nice enough as a quartet but it's still pretty obvious that it wasn't written with a string quartet in mind.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

violadude said:


> It could sound nice enough as a quartet but it's still pretty obvious that it wasn't written with a string quartet in mind.


Somebody (was it Cooper?) held that the sonata actually _did_ start out life with the intent of becoming a string quartet, and illustrated his argument from the score, which at least initially seems laid out for the four stringed instruments of a quartet. I found this mildly convincing when I read it years ago.


----------



## Iota (Jun 20, 2018)

Like Bulldog, I find in a (I'm sure very heretical) way this works almost better than the original. Very interesting indeed to hear, and personally I find it quite revealing of hidden potential. I've always felt the opening theme of that movement felt somehow constrained by the medium of the piano (both from playing and listening), and for me this seems at least like some kind of liberation.

I'm sure you've done something like this before - was it this or another Beethoven sonata, or perhaps a Mozart piano sonata? - where I also found it appeared to benefit the original (all imho of course). Anyway, bravo.


----------



## Swosh (Feb 25, 2018)

violadude said:


> It could sound nice enough as a quartet but it's still pretty obvious that it wasn't written with a string quartet in mind.


Thank you. At least it is somewhat convincing xD


----------



## Swosh (Feb 25, 2018)

Yes I did sonata op 10. no.2 and a mozart sonata (which isn't that good I admit)


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

*Apologies!* In post #6 I was thinking of the Op. 14 No. 1 Piano Sonata No. 9 in E major, which Beethoven arranged for String Quartet in 1801.


----------



## hammeredklavier (Feb 18, 2018)

although I hear Beethoven's individual voice in the movement, but at the same time I've always thought it is his homage to Mozart's K.457 allegro assai:


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

Can't get enough Beethoven. So, who _cares _if a piano sonata is arranged for … whatever!? -- four accordions!, a kazoo and bagpipes!, glockenspiel, wood block and banjo! … or a freakin' string quartet!? Can't get enough Beethoven!*

* Obviously I'm not having one of my "purity" days.


----------



## DaveM (Jun 29, 2015)

Not bad at all. Would like to hear the 2nd movement (one of my favorite piano adagios).


----------



## janxharris (May 24, 2010)

Swosh said:


> Please respond with any thoughts!! Thank you!


Are you using Spitfire?


----------



## Swosh (Feb 25, 2018)

it is noteperformer


----------



## janxharris (May 24, 2010)

Swosh said:


> it is noteperformer


It's pretty decent.


----------

